# Die Mitchell Rollen



## eiszeit (8. Dezember 2020)

*Hier die Mitchell 306* fürs schwere Fischen.
Die Mitchell 306 wurde als Zwischengröße zur Mitchell 300 und Mitchell 302, Ende der 50er Jahr auf den Markt gebracht.
Insgesamt war sie mehr als 20 Jahre auf den Markt und durchlebte zahlreiche Modifikationen. In Deutschland wurde
sie -wie auch die anderen Modelle von Mitchell (300, 330, 304, 314, 350 usw.) - unter anderem von der Fa. Balzer angeboten.





Bild 1: im Vordergrund eine der ersten Mitchell 306 um 1959, hinten eine Mitchell aus den 60/70ern,
Zu jeder Mitchell Rolle aus der Zeit gab es natürlich auch einen Ersatzteilkasten, somit konnte jeder Angler
ohne große Probleme schnell und effektiv Reparaturen vornehmen. Übrigens, das Gehäuse konnte man einfach
mittles Münze öffnen.




Bild 2: Besonders erwähnenswert im Innern der Rolle, das Planematic- Stufengetriebe (Planetengetriebe).
Es erzeugt einen Doppelhub und eine Schnureinholung von 70cm. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis lag bei
1 : 3,9. Ansonsten läuft die Rolle auf Buchsen, die Schnurfassung beträgt 150m/0,50mm bei tiefer und
70m/0,50mm bei flacher (mit Spulenfüllung). Der Preis lag 1959 -da wurde sie zum ersten Mal in
Deutschland angeboten- bei 62,00 DM




Bild 3: Kurbelansicht, die 306 ist mit einer Druckknopfspule ausgestattet. Anhand gewisser Details (Bügel,
Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre, Rollenummer, Kurbel usw.) kann man das Alter bestimmen.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

von der 306 habe ich auch eine, sowie 3 300er und eine 304er. Die 304 wurde 5 Jahre beim Casting richtig rangenommn und ein bißchen auch beim Angeln. Die ist heute noch gebrauchsfähig. Alle anderen natürlich auch. Die 300 hatte damals, Anfang/Mitte der 1960er das beste Wickelbild. Leider wickelte sie andersherum auf, was das Einbremsen unmöglich machte, so dass sie bei den Zieldisziplinen ausschied. Aber für das Weitwerfen war sie sehr gut  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann mich auch noch gut daran erinnern, das wir in der Jugendgruppe, als ich so zwischen 12 und 14 war, zum Casting (jede Woche Dienstags) bei schönem Wetter auch Mitchell-Rollen benutzt haben! 
Die waren echt super und haben viel Spaß gemacht! 

Es gab etwas später eine Mitchell, die sah am Getriebekasten etwas "geknickt" aus, welche Serie zu welcher Zeit war das?


----------



## eiszeit (8. Dezember 2020)

Ah die* Mitchell 304* schönes kleines Röllchen, die ging ja aus der CAP (1939) hervor.

In der Form gab es von Mitchell auch die *Mitchell 314*, die hatte auch das Planetengetriebe.
Leg mal ein paar Fotos bei:




Bild 1: links die 314 und rechts die 3-0-4




Bild 2: Hab auch festgestellt, das Getriebe der beiden ist mit den geeigneten Ersatzteilen
kompatibel, sprich ich kann mit den Ersatzteilen 2a und 2b die 304 mittels Planeten-
getriebe ausstatten.


----------



## eiszeit (11. Dezember 2020)

Die *Mitchell Rolle* (Mitte der 50er) und die* Mitchell Rapid *(ab ca. 1957) waren die Vorgänger-
Rollen der Mitchell 300 bzw. der Mitchell 350.
Hier ein paar Fotos dazu:




Bild 1: Im Vordergrund die Mitchel Rolle dahinter die Mitchell Rapid (Schnellgangrolle zur Mitchell)




Bild 2: die Markungen, das Kurbelende aus der Zeit mussten zum "Anlegen" gezogen und nicht wie später aufgeschraubt werden.




Bild 3: die unterschiedlichen Getriebe, oben Schnellgang unten normal. Ob das Kunststoffzahnrad hier bei dem Modell
so Original ist muß ich noch erruieren.
_*edit 12.12.2020. *Das Kunststoffzahnrad dürfte es in den 50er Jahren für kurze Zeit gegeben haben; Man rückte aber wieder relativ
schnell davon ab, Grund zu starker Verschleiß._

Die Mitchellrollen wurden zu der Zeit von zahlreichen Firmen -z. B. Fa. Balzer, Fa. Stork, Fa. Flechsenberger usw.- vertrieben.
Bei Balzer kostete die Mitchell 1957 60,00 DM und die Mitchell Rapid 1957 63,00 DM. Ersatzspulen bzw. flache Spulen
musste man gesondert bestellen, sie kosteten 10,00DM


----------



## eiszeit (12. Dezember 2020)

Eine ganz besondere Art von Rolle stellt die *Mitchell 330 Otomatic* dar. Vom Getriebe gleich der Mitchell 300
ist der große Unterschied beim Bügel zu sehen. Durch druck auf den Bügel mit dem Finger öffnet sich dieser
und die Rolle ist wurfbereit, beim kurbeln schließt der Bügel wieder. Dahingehend wurde die Otomatic
überwiegend zum Spinnfischen eingesetzt.




Bild 1: links ein Balzer Mitchell Otomatic 330 aus den 70ern, rechts ein älteres Modell aus den Ende 50er/60er Jahren




Bild 2: links die 70er Jahre Rolle mit der Rücklaufsperrhebel aus schwarzem Kunststoff und eingehängter Blattfeder, rechst
der Rücklaufsperrhebel -auch anti-reverse-dog genannt- aus Blech mit integrierter Drehfeder (Änderung ca. 1969)
Kompatibel sind die Hebel nicht, was beim erneuern besonderer Aufmerksamkeit bedarf.
Die Otomatic kostete 1957 bei Balzer 78,00 DM.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Eine ganz besondere Art von Rolle stellt die *Mitchell 330 Otomatic* dar. Vom Getriebe gleich der Mitchell 300
> ist der große Unterschied beim Bügel zu sehen. Durch druck auf den Bügel mit dem Finger öffnet sich dieser
> und die Rolle ist wurfbereit, beim kurbeln schließt der Bügel wieder. Dahingehend wurde die Otomatic
> überwiegend zum Spinnfischen eingesetzt.
> ...


Hallo 
Dazu hätte ich mal ne Frage:
Ich hab die auch.
Die hat aber kein Schnurlaufröllchen oder ähnliches. 
Ist das normal so?


----------



## eiszeit (12. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Dazu hätte ich mal ne Frage:
> Ich hab die auch.
> Die hat aber kein Schnurlaufröllchen oder ähnliches.
> Ist das normal so?


Ja das ist normal.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja das ist normal.


Danke.  
Ich fande das optisch nur etwas komisch. 
Hab deine hier nochmal gezoomt.
Das schaut genau so aus


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die *Mitchell Rolle* (Mitte der 50er) und die* Mitchell Rapid *(ab ca. 1957) waren die Vorgänger-
> Rollen der Mitchell 300 bzw. der Mitchell 350.
> Hier ein paar Fotos dazu:
> Anhang anzeigen 361703
> ...


Hallo,

beim Flechsenberger kostete die Mitchell 300 Anfang bis Mitte der 1960er Jahre 57 DM und die 304 33 oder 34 DM.
Ist immer schön, vom alten Flechsenberger hier doch noch ab und zu etwas zu lesen . War bei uns in Mittelfranken das Anglergeschäft mit der größten Auswahl damals. Gut, dies war natürlich auch durch seinen Versandhandel begründet. Aber für mich als frühen Fliegen- und Spinnfischer natürlich ideal.

Petri Heil

Lajos

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (12. Dezember 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> beim Flechsenberger kostete die Mitchell 300 Anfang bis Mitte der 1960er Jahre 57 DM und die 304 33 oder 34 DM.
> Ist immer schön, vom alten Flechsenberger hier doch noch ab und zu etwas zu lesen . War bei uns in Mittelfranken das Anglergeschäft mit der größten Auswahl damals. Gut, dies war natürlich auch durch seinen Versandhandel begründet. Aber für mich als frühen Fliegen- und Spinnfischer natürlich ideal.
> ...


Hier sogar noch ein Briefumschlag und sonstiges vom Flechsenberger





Ja wir hier im Süden hatten es in Sachen Angelgeräte sehr gut.
Da war der Flechsenberger in Fürth, gleich daneben Noris in Nürnberg und in 60km Entfernung Gunzenhausen 
wo DAM zuhause war. Dann die ganzen Münchner Firmen, Stork, Ertl, später Cormoran.
Wir fischten da schon mit Glasruten wo andere noch mit Weidenstecken unterwegs waren.
Und weg.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hier sogar noch ein Briefumschlag und sonstiges vom Flechsenberger
> Anhang anzeigen 361791
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

und Du hast sogar noch ein Bild vom Hermann. Einmal durfte ich sogar in seiner privaten Wiesentstrecke bei Doos in der Fränkischen Schweiz mit ihm fischen. Sozusagen als alter Fliegenfischer-Stammkunde von damals bestimmt fast 20 Jahren . Er hatte auch eine private Altmühlstrecke bei Kinding.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (12. Dezember 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und Du hast sogar noch ein Bild vom Hermann. Einmal durfte ich sogar in seiner privaten Wiesentstrecke bei Doos in der Fränkischen Schweiz mit ihm fischen. Sozusagen als alter Fliegenfischer-Stammkunde von damals bestimmt fast 20 Jahren . Er hatte auch eine private Altmühlstrecke bei Kinding.
> 
> ...


Na Prima, ehrlich gesagt wusste ich gar nicht das dies der Herrman ist. Besten Dank für die Info.
Sowas interessiert mich immer.
Und die Altmühl auch bekannt, ist mein Vereinsgewässer hab ca. 50m zum Ufer. Kann quasi
vom Balkon aus fischen, wenn es denn erlaubt wäre.


----------



## chum (14. Dezember 2020)

Die 440er ist bei mir beim Naturköderangeln immer noch mit Sportex Telerute und Golden Stren im Einsatz.


----------



## chum (14. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Na Prima, ehrlich gesagt wusste ich gar nicht das dies der Herrman ist. Besten Dank für die Info.
> Sowas interessiert mich immer.
> Und die Altmühl auch bekannt, ist mein Vereinsgewässer hab ca. 50m zum Ufer. Kann quasi
> vom Balkon aus fischen, wenn es denn erlaubt wäre.


----------



## chum (14. Dezember 2020)

hier ist sie "live"


----------



## eiszeit (14. Dezember 2020)

chum schrieb:


> hier ist sie "live"


Na super schön die Zusammenstellung.
Welche Turbfan von Sportex ist denn die Rute?


----------



## eiszeit (14. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Dazu hätte ich mal ne Frage:
> Ich hab die auch.
> Die hat aber kein Schnurlaufröllchen oder ähnliches.
> Ist das normal so?





eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja das ist normal.


Edit: Da hab ich wohl etwas ungenau ausgedrückt, ob Schnurlaufröllchen ja oder nein, hängt bei der 330 und bei der 440 vom Alter
bzw. -ich glaube auch- vom Anbieter (Balzer, Garcia, ect.) ab.
Die erste 330 und die letzten 330 hatten ein Schnurlaufröllchen.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Dezember 2020)

Als Schnellgangmodell zur Mitchell 330 Otomatic wurde ab 1967 die *Mitchell 440 Otomatic *angeboten.
Wesentliche Unterschiede war neben der Farbgebung, die Übersetzung und die Lagerung des Antriebsrades.
Michtell 330: Übersetzung 1:3,5, Kosten 68,50 DAM (Stand 1968)
Mitchell 440: Übersetzung *1:5,0*, Kosten 73,80 DM (Stand 1968)
Läuft das Antriebsrad bei der 330 auf einer Buchse wurde diese bei der 440 mittels Nadellager gewährleistet.




Bild1: links Mitchell 330, rechts spätes Modell der 440==> mit Schnurlaufröllchen




Bild 2: Blick ins Getriebe, man sieht anhand der Räder die unterschiedliche Übersetzung. Was nicht ganz so gelungen ist und mir
immer wieder auffällt, ist der weiße Rücklaufsperrhebel -der aufs Antriebsrad greift- bei der 400er Serie, wo des öfteren der vierte Zahn abbricht.


----------



## chum (14. Dezember 2020)

@eiszeit 
Es ist eine Sportex Turbo-Fan IV, TSP 3657, WG 20 bis 60g. Länge 365cm und stammt noch von meinem Vater. Er hat sie wohl zwischen 1975 und 1985 gekauft, müsste mal im Garantieschein nachschauen. Fische damit mit Stellfisch auf Hecht, und manchmal fang ich auch was


----------



## chum (14. Dezember 2020)

Eine 440A hab ich auch noch.


----------



## eiszeit (16. Dezember 2020)

Sehr schöne Rolle, danke fürs zeigen.
Die *Mitchell 440A *kam um 1980 auf den deutschen Markt -Vertrieb erfolgt z. B. über FAK- und ist die
Nachfolgerolle (bzw. beide liefen zum Teil parallel) der Mitchell 440 (siehe vorne).
Sie hat im Gegensatz zur 440 eine Dichtung für den Seitendeckel, ein geändertes Zwischenrad (Antriebsrad/Ritzel) zum Kegelrad der 440,
himmelblaues Gehäuse, Aluspule usw. usw.. Die Rolle hat noch eine Innenspule was um 1980 nicht mehr so zeitgemäß war.
Sie kostete 119,00 DM (Stand 1980).
Zur Ergänzung zum vorherigen Thread.




Das Getriebe der Mitchell 440A


----------



## chum (16. Dezember 2020)

Die 440A hat mein Vater wahrscheinlich 1985 gekauft, die 440 Mitte/Ende der Siebziger.
Die 440A ist auch hin und wieder noch im Naturködereinsatz.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe vor bereits einiger Zeit diese "nagelneue" *Mitchell 206* erstanden. Das Foto stammt noch vom damaligen Verkäufer.
Gelegentlich setze ich diese eher kleine Rolle an einer Winklepicker oder aber Swingtip älteren Baujahres ein.  






Fischt irgendwer das nächst kleinere Modell, die Mitchell 204? Diese Rolle hat mich damals auch sehr angesprochen, letztlich ist es aber die 206 geworden. Gibt es von Mitchell nicht noch kleinere Rollen?


----------



## eiszeit (16. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich habe vor bereits einiger Zeit diese "nagelneue" *Mitchell 206* erstanden. Das Foto stammt noch vom damaligen Verkäufer.
> Gelegentlich setze ich diese eher kleine Rolle an einer Winklepicker oder aber Swingtip älteren Baujahres ein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362065
> ...


Sehr schöne Rolle und mit Karton ist noch besser.

Die Mitchell 308 und 408 sind kleiner oder eben die Mitchell 204 (100m/0,25mm).
Die 308/408 haben ne Schnurfassung von flache Spule 100m/0,20mm, tiefe Spule 100m/0,30mm.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Dezember 2020)

@eiszeit: 
Vielen Dank! 
Dann werde ich einmal schauen, ob ich nicht irgendwo eine kleine 308 auftreiben kann?


----------



## eiszeit (16. Dezember 2020)

Die 308/408 sind auf jeden Fall höherwertiger als die 204/206. Sie haben auch das Planetengetriebe alla der Mitchell 306, Doppelhub ==>
optimale Kreuzwicklung (siehe weiter vorne).
Der Hauptunterschied zwischen 308 und 408 ist die Übersetzung.
Die 308 hat 1:4,4 und die 408 1:5,53, das musst du wissen was dir besser liegt.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo @eiszeit ,

da gabs, Anfang der 1970er eine Spezialanfertigung von Mitchell, Rute und Rolle. Die Rolle war hinter der Wurfhand montiert, befand sich aber durch den längeren, gewinkelten Rollenfuß trotzdem genau unter der Wurfhand. Das Gerät war aber dadurch besser ausbalanciert. Gabs als Forellenrute und Hechtspinnrute erstere mit der Mitchellrolle 508 und zweitere mit der 500. Ein Freund von mit verliebte sich da in Norwegen, während eines Urlaubs, in die Forellenkombination, welche ich ihm dann überließ. War das einzige Angelgerät in 60 Jahren, welches ich jemals hergab.
Kennst Du die?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (16. Dezember 2020)

Ja die kenne ich, hab es aber bis dato nicht geschafft eine aufzstöbern.
Sind auch so richtig teuer.
Es gab sie als Set Rute und Rolle:

die 508 gab es an der Rhone-Rute
die 500 gab es an der Meuse-, Somme-- und Saone-Rute
Als Einzelrollen gab es die 508, 500, 510 und 540, die konnte man an den o. a. Ruten montieren die es auch als Einzelruten gab.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Dezember 2020)

Und das ganze wurde als Dual-Set verkauft, ist aber wirklich schwer zu kriegen


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo @eiszeit ,

dachte ich mir schon, dass Du die kennst . Ich kaufte die damals, da es von Shakespeare  1962 ein ähnliches Modell gab: ein geschlossene Stationärrolle, ebenfalls hinter der Hand montiert, dadurch wunderbar ausgewogen. Da eine 2,10 Meter-Rute, Wonderrod Spiralglas. Ein Traum zum Werfen. Die Kombi fischte ich bis Anfang der 1980er Jahre. Die hätte ich allerdings nicht hergegeben. Mit der gelangen mir, hinsichtlich der Zielgenauigkeit, wahre Wunderwürfe und das, obwohl man den Wurf direkt setzen musste, da ein Einbremsen bei geschlossenen Stationärrollen nicht möglich ist. Deshalb ließ sie unser Trainer beim Casting (damals noch Turnierwurf genannt) auch nicht zu.
Ich habe sie noch heute.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und das ganze wurde als Dual-Set verkauft, ist aber wirklich schwer zu kriegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

jawoll, das ist sie. Hier allerdings eine Nummer größer, für Hechte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (16. Dezember 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo @eiszeit ,
> 
> dachte ich mir schon, dass Du die kennst . Ich kaufte die damals, da es von Shakespeare  1962 ein ähnliches Modell gab: ein geschlossene Stationärrolle, ebenfalls hinter der Hand montiert, dadurch wunderbar ausgewogen. Da eine 2,10 Meter-Rute, Wonderrod Spiralglas. Ein Traum zum Werfen. Die Kombi fischte ich bis Anfang der 1980er Jahre. Die hätte ich allerdings nicht hergegeben. Mit der gelangen mir, hinsichtlich der Zielgenauigkeit, wahre Wunderwürfe und das, obwohl man den Wurf direkt setzen musste, da ein Einbremsen bei geschlossenen Stationärrollen nicht möglich ist. Deshalb ließ sie unser Trainer beim Casting (damals noch Turnierwurf genannt) auch nicht zu.
> Ich habe sie noch heute.
> ...


Das muß ich aber sagen du hast eine sehr gutes Erinnerungsvermögen. Der Hermann Flechsenberger verkaufte Anfang der 60er
eine Kombirute (Rute und Rolle vereint) wie auf fogendem Bild dargestellt,  --war es die die du meinst?--




Die Rute war eine zweiteilige Glasrute aus der Grizzlyreihe von Sportex/Ulm und die Rolle war eine Bronson/Michigan 63.
Die Kombi wurde 1961 auf den Markt gebracht und kostete bei der Fa. Flechsenberger 129,00 DM. Wie man sieht ist es eine
Kapselrolle, die Schnurfreigabe erfolgt über die Drucktaste am Griff. Die große Kapselöffnung (ähnlich wie bei den Abu`s der
500er Serie) gewährleistet eine leichte Bedienbarkeit der Frontbremse.


----------



## eiszeit (16. Dezember 2020)

Die 1967 auf den Markt kommende blaue HighSpeed Serie mit einer Übersetzung von 1:5 wurde Mitte/Ende der 70er Jahre
von der 800er Serie von Mitchell mit einer Übersetzung von* 1:6,0* überboten.
Es gab davon die *Mitchell 810* (114,00DM, Stand 1977) und die *Mitchell 840* *Otomatic* (119,00DM, Stand 1977).




Bild1: links die Otomatic Mitchell 840, rechts die Mitchell 810




Bild 2: Sicht ins Getriebe der Mitchell 810
Der große Unterschied, die Rücklaufsperre greift nicht mehr auf die Stirnseite des Antriebrades sonder auf ein zusätzliche Rad
am Antriebsrad. Die Rolle ist für den Linkshandbetrieb, und nicht umbaubar. Wie bei Mitchell üblich gab es seperate Rollen für den
Rechtshandbetrieb die mit 1 anstatt der 0 endeten, als 811 und 841


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das muß ich aber sagen du hast eine sehr gutes Erinnerungsvermögen. Der Hermann Flechsenberger verkaufte Anfang der 60er
> eine Kombirute (Rute und Rolle vereint) wie auf fogendem Bild dargestellt,  --war es die die du meinst?--
> Anhang anzeigen 362080
> 
> ...


Hallo,

nein, die ich hatte und noch habe war von Shakespeare aus den USA der Blank ist weiss und die Rolle war kompakter und auch mit einem kürzeren Rollenfuß und vorne ging aus der Mitte der Abdeckung (Glocke) zentral die Schnur durch ein kleines Loch heraus und lief nicht, wie hier, am Rand entlang. Die Schnurfreigabe geschah durch eine viertel Kurbelumdrehung rückwärts. Auch war der vordere Korkgriff deutlich länger als hier. Dunkel kann ich mich noch an die hier abgebildete Kombo erinnern.
Preislich dürfte meine Kombo so bei etwa 150 DM gelegen haben. Genau weiss ich es nicht mehr. Die Rolle allein hat so zwischen 60 und 65 DM gekostet.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (16. Dezember 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein, die ich hatte und noch habe war von Shakespeare aus den USA der Blank ist weiss und die Rolle war kompakter und auch mit einem kürzeren Rollenfuß und vorne ging aus der Mitte der Abdeckung (Glocke) zentral die Schnur durch ein kleines Loch heraus und lief nicht, wie hier, am Rand entlang. Die Schnurfreigabe geschah durch eine viertel Kurbelumdrehung rückwärts. Auch war der vordere Korkgriff deutlich länger als hier. Dunkel kann ich mich noch an die hier abgebildete Kombo erinnern.
> Preislich dürfte meine Kombo so bei etwa 150 DM gelegen haben. Genau weiss ich es nicht mehr. Die Rolle allein hat so zwischen 60 und 65 DM gekostet.
> ...


Weiße Rute, da tippe ich auf Wonderrod oder Wonderspin.
Bei der Rolle tippe ich auf Shakesperare Wonderspin 1756 oder 1735 oder 1810.
Schau doch ma nach was draufsteht.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Weiße Rute, da tippe ich auf Wonderrod oder Wonderspin.
> Bei der Rolle tippe ich auf Shakesperare Wonderspin 1756 oder 1735 oder 1810.
> Schau doch ma nach was draufsteht.


Hallo,

Wonderreel 1756 ist richtig.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (16. Dezember 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wonderreel 1756 ist richtig.
> 
> ...


Ja da haben wir sie ja, die 1756.




Bild: hier die 1756 als FC Modell ==> 1958

Ist die kleine Schwester der 1810


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja da haben wir sie ja, die 1756.
> Anhang anzeigen 362088
> 
> Bild: hier die 1756 als FC Modell ==> 1958
> ...


Hallo,

ja, wie sie leibt und lebt . Ich habe sie in dieser Farbe und auch noch in weinrot. Ich habe mir nämlich die ganze Kombo so 1965 herum nochmal direkt aus den USA kommen lassen, da war die nicht mehr direkt auf dem Deutschem Markt erhältlich, damit ich Ersatz habe, da ich so wunderbar mit dem Gerät zurecht kam (der Flechsenberger hatte die nur so ein/zwei Jahre im Programm, müsste so 1961/1962 gewesen sein). War aber unnötig, die Rute und Rolle versah gut 20 Jahre ihren Dienst und ist auch heute noch gebrauchsfähig. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich seit 55 Jahren die Kombo nochmal ungefischt in meinem Anglerzimmer im Keller. Irgendwie verrückt.
Ich glaube, die Grössere hab ich auch noch , muss mal morgen in meinem Keller danach schauen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (17. Dezember 2020)

Ab 1977 brachte die Firma Mitchell die 900er Serie mit zukunftsorientierter überlappender Spule heraus.
Es gab die 900, 906 und die 908.
Hier die *Mitchell 900* wo die Rücklaufsperre oben am Gehäuse angebracht ist und die -wie bei der 800er Serie-
auf einen zweiten Zahnkranz am Antriebsrad greift. Sie ist doppelt gelagert, hat eine Schnurfassungsvermögen
von ca. 285m/0,30mm und ist als Allroundrolle fürs mittlere Fischen einsetzbar.




Bild 1. die überlappende Spule dient vortrefflich zur Aufnahme rollenspezifischer Daten wie Schnurfassung, Übersetzung ect.




Bild 2: Getriebe der Mitchell 900 mit den Zwischenrädern


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Dezember 2020)

Hallo @eiszeit ,

ja, die 1810 habe ich auch noch  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (28. Dezember 2020)

Speziell für den deutschen Markt und für Ihren deutschen "Vertreiber" brachte die Fa. Mitchell
die *Balzer MIC 34 bzw. M 34* Ende der 60er auf den Markt.





_Bild 1. Man sieht rechts die Balzer M34 (für den deutschen Markt), links die Arca M34 (für den belgischen Markt)
und hinten die Mitchell 340 als Nachfolgerin der 304 bzw. 314 (siehe weiter vorne). Inwieweit es für dieses
Modell auch ein Albatros Rolle (niederländischer Markt)  gab kann ich auf die schnelle nicht sagen._
Einige technischen Daten für die Balzer M 34:
Schnurfassung 130m/0,30mm, Übersetzung ca.1:3,3, Gewicht ca. 225g, Leichtmetallgehäuse, Bügelinnenschaltung
Preis 29,80DM (Stand 1969) usw..
Gegenüber der Mitchell 304,




_Bild 2: links Mitchell 314, rechts Mitchell 304_
wurden Änderungen im Bereich der Rücklausperre, der Farbgebung, des Bügels usw..
durchgeführt. Mit der M34 ging die Gehäuseform (rund), was mit der C.A.P.




_Bild 3: links C.A.P (Vorkrieg) ohne Rücklaufsperre (die kannte man damals noch nicht), rechts C.A.P (kurz nach
dem Krieg) mit Rücklaufsperre, beide Halbbügelrollen._
begann dem Ende zu.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Dezember 2020)

Zur M34, sie wurde auch noch unter dem Namen Prisu 4 verkauft, und zwar in einer Billigartikel-Ladenkette. Ebenso die Mitchell 300 unter dem Namen Prisu 0, wo den Fotos nach der Name Prisu schon ab Werk eingraviert war, während bei der M34 es anscheinend ein Aufkleber war.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2020)

Wie macht sich eine Mitchell 314 denn in der Praxis bzw. am Wasser? Sind diese Rollen _- mit den üblichen Vintage Tackle-Abstrichen - _noch ähnlich tauglich wie etwa die altbewährte 300er von Mitchell? Optisch sagt mir so eine 314er ja schon zu. Ein echt uriges Design, so "rund an rund".


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Dezember 2020)

Bis auf die bescheidene Bremse, die für kleinen Fisch total ausreichend ist und ihrem lauten Geknattere, die 304 bekommt man leiser mit dünnen Fett, ist die 314 in meinen Augen nicht besser oder schlechter als die 300. Zum Vintage-Angeln gibt es viele Rollen, die noch erheblich schlechter sind als diese alten Mitchells. Aufpassen sollte man auf die Schnurführung im Bügel, als Röllchen kann man es eigentlich nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## eiszeit (28. Dezember 2020)

Die 314 (fürs leichte Fischen) kommt an die 300 (fürs mittlere bis schwere Fischen) nicht ganz ran steht aber aufgrund des Getriebes über der 304.
Die Bremse und die Schnurführung der 314 ist gleich der 300 und die Umlaufkappe der 314 dreht "normal rum" nicht wie die bei der 300.
Fürs leichte Fischen aus der Zeit ist das Top Modell von Mitchell die 308 oder 408.

Ich hab die 314 noch nicht gefischt, deshalb kann ich da wenig sagen. Sie wurde aber um die 500.000 mal verkauft,
kommt zwar nicht an die 300 ran -die wurde um die 13.000.000 verkauft- aber doch eine schön hohe Zahl.

Mein Geheimtip fürs leichte Fischen bei Mitchell -mit der hab ich schon öfters gefischt- ist die 4420 bzw. die 4410.




Bild 1: komplette Serie
Die Rollen der 4400 Serie haben schon die übergreifende Spule, die Rücklaufsperre kann laut und stumm geschaltet
werden (Ausnahme 4410), kugelgelagert, Bügelschaltung innen und per Druckknopf (nicht per Hand !) usw.
*Ich weiß, die Form sieht etwas exotisch aus.*

oh edit: war etwas zu spät und es hat sich die Antwort überschnitten


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2020)

Die Rollen der Mitchell 4400er Serie gefallen mir auch sehr gut, jedenfalls das auch hier wieder etwas ausgefallene Design. Wenn sie sich also auch zum heutigen Angeln noch eignen, umso besser, dann halte ich einmal danach Ausschau. Oft genug bin ich bei eBay & Co. jedenfalls schon _"drumherum geschlichen"._

Mir gefällt, dass sich die Rollen vieler damaliger Hersteller technisch aber auch optisch häufig voneinander abgehoben haben. Heute schauen viele Rollen _- innerhalb einer bestimmten Gattung - _mehr oder weniger gleich aus, wohl weil alle aus derselben Fabrik in Asien kommen. Damals konnte man den französischen Rollen noch ansehen, dass sie aus Frankreich kommen und auch eine ABU Cardinal kam unmissverständlich aus Skandinavien. Das vermisse ich heute schon etwas. Aber es wird ja leider überall so praktiziert, auch viele Autos schauen heutzutage gleich aus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ....und auch eine ABU Cardinal kam unmissverständlich aus Skandinavien.



Da besteht mitunter eine gewisse Wissenslücke. Ein nicht unbedeutender Anteil der Cardinal-Rollen wurde nicht in Skandinavien produziert, sondern in Fernost.
Das einzige Bauteil was grundsätzlich immer "Made in Sweden" war, ist die Spule.

Über Geschmack lässt sich freilich herrlich streiten...für mich persönlich kommen die elegantesten und formschönsten Rollenmodelle nicht aus Europa, sondern aus Japan.
Und nein, sie hören nicht auf Namen wie Daiwa, Ryobi, oder Shimano, falls jemand darauf anspielen möchte.
Vielmehr sind es gewisse Olympic-Modelle, die äußerst selten mittlerweile aufzutreiben sind und auf den gleichen Namen hören, wie ein sehr bekanntes legendäres Fahrzeug amerikanischer Automobilgeschichte.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da besteht mitunter eine gewisse Wissenslücke. Ein nicht unbedeutender Anteil der Cardinal-Rollen wurde nicht in Skandinavien produziert, sondern in Fernost.
> Das einzige Bauteil was grundsätzlich immer "Made in Sweden" war, ist die Spule.
> 
> Über Geschmack lässt sich freilich herrlich streiten...für mich persönlich kommen die elegantesten und formschönsten Rollenmodelle nicht aus Europa, sondern aus Japan.
> ...



Die Präfektur Svängsta, wer kennt sie nicht? Das _"Made in Japan"_ auf dem Rollenfuß vieler damaliger Cardinal Rollen ist mir wohl kurzzeitig entfallen. 
Trotzdem stammt das Design der Rollen unverkennbar von ABU bzw. aus Schweden. Wobei Japan sicherlich auch kein schlechter Produktionsstandort war.

Unabhängig vom Herkunfts- und auch Produktionsland finde ich damalige Rollenmodelle _- in Technik & Design -_ wesentlich abwechslungsreicher als viele der heutigen 08/15 _"Pure Fishing-Mühlen". _Bevor man sich heute eventuell teure Fehlschläge leistet, baut man scheinbar lieber viele Rollen mehr oder weniger gleich, entsprechend dem zuvor forcierten Massengeschmack. 

Eine Olympic Modell _"Tin Lizzie"_ ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt. Oder um welche historische amerikanische Automobilikone handelt es sich?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine Olympic Modell _"Tin Lizzie"_ ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt. Oder um welche historische amerikanische Automobilikone handelt es sich?



Vom legendären Ford "Thunderbird" hast denk ich mal sicher schon gehört.
Olympic baute ebenfalls ein Modell (eigentlich sogar 2) mit diesem glorreichen Namen, welches sich keineswegs in Sachen Design und Technik verstecken müsste. 


Und natürlich geb ich dir Recht, früher hatten die Rollen noch ein gewisses Etwas, gerade die Japaner entwickelten Techniken, die es entweder heute nicht mehr gibt oder quasi Usus sind in jeder modernen 0815-Rolle. Man traute sich nochwas, neue Wege zu gehen, oder zumindest zu versuchen.
Das die Rollen heutzutage quasi alle gleich aussehen, ist scheinbar ein Trend der Moderne und auch nicht nur auf Rollen limitiert.
Schau dir heutige Autos an, da hat eigentlich kein einziges mehr wirklichen Charakter...leider.


----------



## eiszeit (29. Dezember 2020)

Das ist ein schwieriges Thema und man muss die zu betrachtende Zeit beachten.
Nicht zu bestreiten ist das die europäischen Rollenhersteller in den 50ern und 60ern Pionierarbeit
in der Rollenentwicklung leisteten.
Dazu ist es aber *unabdingbar* -um ein fachliches Urteil zu bilden- das man diese Rollen und
die Hersteller wie Holub, Alcedo, ABU, BAM, Benora, Bläsi, Bretton, Cargem, DAM, Emte, Hagenburg,
Koch, Mitchell, Moritz, Müller, Neumann, Ofmer, Pezon&Michel, Plate, PMO, Püppche, Lehmann, Schulz,
Steurer, Stucki, Sportex, Thöner usw. und derer Technik kennt.
Man sieht dann das da einige Firmen aus Fernost fast reinste Kopierarbeit leisteten.

Dann kamen die 70er und 80 Jahre, da spielten die Asiaten als Trumpf die niedrigen Lohnkosten aus,
-die Technik hatten sie ja jahrelang schon kopiert- und es ging der Angelindustrie wie vielen anderen
Industriezweigen in Europa an die Substanz, sie konnten im Wettbewerb nicht mehr mithalten. 
Zahlreiche alteingesessene Firmen musssten aufhören. Die großen Firmen wie DAM, Mitchell, ABU ect. ließen
in Fernost fertigen.
Die Haltbarkeit der Rollen nahm ab. 

Wie es heute ist weiß jeder selber.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2020)

Natürlich ist über die Jahre auch etliches kopiert wurden, gar keine Frage.
Das haben die Europäer auch nicht minder getan, das Rad wurde ja auch nicht nochmal neu erfunden.

Von oben genannten Firmen sehe ich nur wenige als wirklich wichtig und nennenswert an, vielmehr vermisse ich da sogar noch einige.
Dazu gehören englische Hersteller genauso wie auch der wichtigste Italiener namens Zanghi (baute auch für viele andere), oder auch Franzosen wie Centaur und Mepps, die wirklich technisch sehr versiert waren.
Genauso zählt auch die tschechische Firma Tokoz Tap dazu, die ein weltweit einmaliges Patent im Rollenbau innehalten und über Jahrzehnte verwendet hatten.

Alles tolle Rollenbauer gewesen mit hervorragender Ingenieursarbeit, daran besteht auch keinerlei Zweifel.

Dennoch sind es eben die Japaner gewesen, die nicht wie die Europäer im Leerlauf blieben, sondern stetig bemüht waren, vorallem in den 70ern Techniken zu verfeinern oder auch neu zu entwickeln, die heute als Standard gelten.
Nicht alles davon war immer toll, problemfrei oder gar zukunftsweisend.
Einiges aber eben doch, obwohl es zu der Zeit noch nicht danach aussah.

Nur ein kleines Beispiel dazu:

1974 kam ganz ohne viel Bramborium die erste Rolle mit einem Wormshaft für die Schnurverlegung auf den Markt (siehe mein Profilbild, die Daiwa Seabird SD-2) .
Das Ding war sehr anfällig und nicht unbedingt optimal gebaut. Erst 5 Jahre später konnte Ryobi mit ihrer Proskyer 7 diesen in deutlichst verbesserter Form auf den Markt bringen, 6 Jahre wiederrum vergingen bis Shimano mit der AeroCast endlich wirklich vernünftige Kreuzwicklung damit erzielen konnte.
Zu der Zeit dümpelten ABU, DAM usw. weiterhin mit dem veralteten Worm Gear rum, wohl wissentlich das diese Getriebeart mit den schlechtesten Koeffizienten hat, sich nicht für schnellere Übersetzungen eignete und auch viel zu teuer in der Herstellung war. Klar keine Frage, die Getriebe sind nur schwer kaputtzukriegen. Der Markt verlangte aber nach anderem, die Angler fingen an sich mehr und mehr zu spezialisieren.
In England schrie der Markt förmlich nach schnell übersetzten Rollen durch die starke Präsenz der Matchfischerei, auch Spinnangler wollten nicht mehr mit 1:4 und darunter dauerkurbeln.
Und als die Asiaten schneller den Wert von übergreifenden Spulen begriffen und etablierten, waren nahezu alle Europäer entweder selbst sich Beine stellen oder noch in der Vergangenheit. Der Markt wartete aber nicht, folglich blieb nur Auslagerung der Produktion oder eben Dichtmachen.
Wirklich schritthalten konnten ab da an die Europäer aber nie mehr.


----------



## eiszeit (29. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Dazu ist es aber *unabdingbar* -um ein fachliches Urteil zu bilden- das man diese Rollen und
> die Hersteller wie Holub, Alcedo, ABU, BAM, Benora, Bläsi, Bretton, Cargem, DAM, Emte, Hagenburg,
> Koch, Mitchell, Moritz, Müller, Neumann, Ofmer, Pezon&Michel, Plate, PMO, Püppche, Lehmann, Schulz,
> Steurer, Stucki, Sportex, Thöner usw. und derer Technik kennt.
> Man sieht dann das da einige Firmen aus Fernost fast reinste Kopierarbeit leisteten.





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Von oben genannten Firmen sehe ich nur wenige als wirklich wichtig und nennenswert an, vielmehr vermisse ich da sogar noch einige.
> Dazu gehören englische Hersteller genauso wie auch der wichtigste Italiener namens Zanghi (baute auch für viele andere), oder auch Franzosen wie Centaur und Mepps, die wirklich technisch sehr versiert waren.
> Genauso zählt auch die tschechische Firma Tokoz Tap dazu, die ein weltweit einmaliges Patent im Rollenbau innehalten und über Jahrzehnte verwendet hatten.
> 
> Alles tolle Rollenbauer gewesen mit hervorragender Ingenieursarbeit, daran besteht auch keinerlei Zweifel.


Oh, da hab ich Zangi (übrigens Zangi schreibt man ohne H ) und Tokoz vergessen bzw. ich hab eigentlich nur
das *ect. *oder *usw. *nicht angeführt weil es da *noch einige Firmen gab*. Wusste auch nicht das mein Beiträge so genau
und bis ins Detail gelesen werden.
Aber hier ein paar Fotos mit Daten von mir: allesamt wurden in Deutschland verkauft




Pelikan von Zangi, angeboten 1953, damalige Kosten 69,00DM, Übersetzung 1:3,6, importiert durch Fa. Dietzen/Köln




Tap Angelrollen von Tokoz, die Rollen haben keinen Spulenhub, die schräg sitzende Spule gehört so




Magnacast von Milwards, ab 1939, damalige Kosten 48,00 RM




Preciosa`s, 2 Modellvarianten, um 1949
.
.
.


----------



## Minimax (29. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 363160
> 
> Pelikan von Zangi



Ich... also... ähm.. 
Ich bin wie vom Donner gerührt. Mehr noch, alle meine Priorittäten haben sich gerade verschoben.
Kennt ihr das: Man sieht eine Person oder Gegenstand, und weiss sofort, das das bisherige Leben mangelhaft war, weil dies gefehlt hat.
Alleine das Bild der Zangi-Pelikan hat mich blitzartig den ganzen Roman "Needful Things" verstehen gelehrt.
Lieber @eiszeit können wir über diese Rolle dieses außerordentliche Artefakt mal per PN sprechen? Ich habe nicht viel, hätte ich einen Erstgeborenen würde ich ihn anbieten. Aber ich könnte auf die Söhne der Missus zurückgreifen, sie können ordentlich anpacken und brauchen wenig essen. Oder die Missus selbst.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2020)

Stimmt, da hat sich ein *H* eingeschmuggelt 

Interessanterweise war es ebenfalls Zangi, welche die ersten Records 888/999 für ABU fertigte, in weiten Teilen baugleich mit hauseigenen Modellen.

Deine gezeigte Pelikan wurde in Übersee glaub ich unter dem Label "Orvis" vertingelt, obige ABU 888/999 auch unter True Temper und Old Pal, für letzteren auch eine Elektrorolle.

...klein ist die Rollenbauerwelt

Hier noch ein interessanter Artikel zur Pelikan...leider nur in italienisch





						AntiPes - ZANGI la nascita della società 21 febbraio 1942
					

Il collezionismo di Antiche attrezzature da pesca



					www.antipes.it
				




Und hier noch ein Online-Nachschlagewerk zu vielen Zangi-Modellen...auch wieder in italienisch, aber mit vielen Abbildungen





						ZANGI
					






					www.antipes.it


----------



## eiszeit (29. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich... also... ähm..
> Ich bin wie vom Donner gerührt. Mehr noch, alle meine Priorittäten haben sich gerade verschoben.
> Kennt ihr das: Man sieht eine Person oder Gegenstand, und weiss sofort, das das bisherige Leben mangelhaft war, weil dies gefehlt hat.
> Alleine das Bild der Zangi-Pelikan hat mich blitzartig den ganzen Roman "Needful Things" verstehen gelehrt.
> Lieber @eiszeit können wir über diese Rolle dieses außerordentliche Artefakt mal per PN sprechen? Ich habe nicht viel, hätte ich einen Erstgeborenen würde ich ihn anbieten. Aber ich könnte auf die Söhne der Missus zurückgreifen, sie können ordentlich anpacken und brauchen wenig essen. Oder die Missus selbst.


Hallo mini, ist kein Problem.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Man sieht dann das da einige Firmen aus Fernost fast reinste Kopierarbeit leisteten.



Dazu gibt es eine sehr interessante, wenngleich auch sicherlich für dich bekannte Story.

Keine Ahnung wann es genau war als Daiwa ihre neue Multirolle Millionaire vorstellte, aber das rief den direkten Konkurrenten ABU auf den Plan.
ABU unterstellte Daiwa, das sie ihre Ambassadeur quasi 1:1 kopiert hätten, Daiwa leugnete dies natürlich.
Also trafen sich von beiden Seiten einige hochrangige Manager mit entsprechenden Modellen und begutachteten sie gegenseitig.
Ein Manager von ABU hatte wohl Werkzeug in der Tasche und baute flux eine der präsentierten Daiwa Millionaire und ABU Ambassadeur auseinander, legte alle Teile schön separiert auf den Tisch und baute mit den vor ihm liegenden ABU-Teilen die eigentliche Daiwa Millionaire wieder zusammen...die Teile passten 1:1

Keine Ahnung was Daiwa damals wohl an ABU abdrücken mußte damit sie ihre Millionaire weiter bauen durften, wird aber sicherlich nicht ganz wenig gewesen sein.
Einer der bekanntesten Plagiatversuche jener Zeit im Rollenbau, seitdem werden die Japaner sicherlich immer etwas irgendwo variiert haben.


----------



## Jason (29. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich... also... ähm..
> Ich bin wie vom Donner gerührt. Mehr noch, alle meine Priorittäten haben sich gerade verschoben.
> Kennt ihr das: Man sieht eine Person oder Gegenstand, und weiss sofort, das das bisherige Leben mangelhaft war, weil dies gefehlt hat.
> Alleine das Bild der Zangi-Pelikan hat mich blitzartig den ganzen Roman "Needful Things" verstehen gelehrt.
> Lieber @eiszeit können wir über diese Rolle dieses außerordentliche Artefakt mal per PN sprechen? Ich habe nicht viel, hätte ich einen Erstgeborenen würde ich ihn anbieten. Aber ich könnte auf die Söhne der Missus zurückgreifen, sie können ordentlich anpacken und brauchen wenig essen. Oder die Missus selbst.


Das hört sich so ähnlich an, wie das Märchen von Rumpelstilzchen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Das hört sich so ähnlich an, wie das Märchen von Rumpelstilzchen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Die goldene Spindel ist auch dabei oder sollte ich sagen der goldene Pelikan?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die goldene Spindel ist auch dabei oder sollte ich sagen der goldene Pelikan?



Den gab es auch als Penguin 

Wer heutzutage gut erhaltene Zangi-Rollen erwerben will, sollte seine Geldbörse gut gefüllt haben. Die Rollen werden weltweit nicht gerade besonders günstig gehandelt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Den gab es auch als Penguin
> 
> Wer heutzutage gut erhaltene Zangi-Rollen erwerben will, sollte seine Geldbörse gut gefüllt haben. Die Rollen werden weltweit nicht gerade besonders günstig gehandelt.



Belassen wir es also bei einem einfachen Füllfederhalter. 
Wobei auch die recht teuer sein können, zumindest die alten Pelikane...


----------



## Minimax (29. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Das hört sich so ähnlich an, wie das Märchen von Rumpelstilzchen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich werd Dir gleich was von wegen Rumpelstilzchen! Naseweiser Frechdachs!
Siehst Du nicht das hier gerade eine grosse Liebe begonnen hat?


----------



## Jason (29. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Bilch (29. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Siehst Du nicht das hier gerade eine grosse Liebe begonnen hat?


Man sagt ja nicht umsonst, dass Liebe blind ist


----------



## eiszeit (8. Januar 2021)

Als Rolle für´s leichte Fischen brachte die Fa. Mitchell Ende der 50er Jahre die 308 heraus, die dann Mitte der 60er durch die 408 ergänzt wurde.
Wesentliche Unterschiede war die Farbgebung und die die Übersetzung.
Michtell 308: Übersetzung ca. 1:4,5, Kosten 48,00 DM,  (Stand 1960)
Mitchell 408: Übersetzung *1:5,5*, Kosten 67,00 DM (mit 2 Spulen),  (Stand 1965)
Dir Rollen sind am Kopf (Hauptachse) kugelgelagert, sie wiegen um die 200g, haben eine Druckknopfspule und
ein  Planamatic-Stufengetriebe/Planetengetriebe (siehe auch 306, 314 weiter vorne), bei der 308 gerade verzahnt bei der 408 schrägverzahnt.






Bild 1: Ansicht Kurbelseite, links 308, rechts 408      





Bild 2: Ansicht Kurbelgegenseite, links das Prince Mod. der 308, rechts die 408


----------



## Nelearts (8. Januar 2021)

Tjaja, die guten alten Zeiten!! Die 300er hatte ich auch. Leider wegen zwischenzeitlicher Hobbypause verschenkt.


----------



## Dübel (9. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich... also... ähm..
> Ich bin wie vom Donner gerührt. Mehr noch, alle meine Priorittäten haben sich gerade verschoben.
> Kennt ihr das: Man sieht eine Person oder Gegenstand, und weiss sofort, das das bisherige Leben mangelhaft war, weil dies gefehlt hat.
> Alleine das Bild der Zangi-Pelikan hat mich blitzartig den ganzen Roman "Needful Things" verstehen gelehrt.
> Lieber @eiszeit können wir über diese Rolle dieses außerordentliche Artefakt mal per PN sprechen? Ich habe nicht viel, hätte ich einen Erstgeborenen würde ich ihn anbieten. Aber ich könnte auf die Söhne der Missus zurückgreifen, sie können ordentlich anpacken und brauchen wenig essen. Oder die Missus selbst.



Ich hab vollstes Verständnis für dich lieber @Minimax 
Diese Pelican Rolle ist ja wunderschön. Wer könnte der widerstehen? 
Ich werde aber hier nicht Frau und Kinder verpfänden sondern einfach nur von dieser Schönheit träumen. Man muss nicht alles besitzen ...


----------



## Bilch (9. Januar 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ich hab vollstes Verständnis für dich lieber @Minimax
> Diese Pelican Rolle ist ja wunderschön. Wer könnte der widerstehen?
> Ich werde aber hier nicht Frau und Kinder verpfänden sondern einfach nur von dieser Schönheit träumen. Man muss nicht alles besitzen ...


Wenn er seine Frau verpfändet ist er sie los und besitzt nicht alles, nur die Rolle.

Eine philosophische Frage, was bedeutet einem Mann mehr, seine Angelrolle oder seine Frau? Schwer zu sagen ... Die Rolle benimmt sich viel höflicher, sie hört dir zu, sie respektiert dich, immer bereit für die Aktion, nie eifersüchtig wenn du mit einer anderen Rolle angelst und wenn du vlt. eines Tages genug von ihr hast, kannst du sie ruhig hinschmeißen ...


----------



## Dübel (9. Januar 2021)

Armer @Bilch, was hast du denn für schlechte Erfahrungen mit Frauen gemacht?


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Armer @Bilch, was hast du denn für schlechte Erfahrungen mit Frauen gemacht?


Hallo,

dazu fällt mir ein Spruch ein: "In einer Beziehung versucht man zu zweit Probleme zu lösen, die man nie gehabt hätte, wenn man allein geblieben wäre." .


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (10. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

Angelrollen gibt es viele zur Auswahl und die kriegt man fast alle für Geld.

Ne Frau wie meine gibt es nur eine und die würde ich gegen nichts und niemand mehr eintauschen.

Soll aber  jeder nach seiner Facon glücklich werden.


----------



## Minimax (14. Januar 2021)

Buongiorno Signori,
auch ohne den Abverkauf von Familienmitgliedern in die Sklaverei konnte ich durch den lieben Tip eines Boardies (noch am Abend der Diskussion bestellt, mille grazie!) dieses Exemplar einerZangi Pelican 100  ergattern:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die Rolle ist technisch gesehen soweit ich sehe molto bene, Kurbel und Rotortopf drehen sich, Bügel klappt kräftig, Schnurlaufröllchen rollt frei und leicht. Rücklaufsperre/Knarre zuschaltbar, Bremse ist einstellbar. Alle Teile kaum Spiel, Rücklaufsperre überraschend fein, Knarrgeräusch schön dezent.
Ich hab schon mal kurz reingelinst, innen sitzt das Ohrenschmalz aus 1000jahren, daher ist sie auch noch etwas schwergängig. Da ist ne Reinigung fällig. Bremsscheibe muss ersetzt werden.




Die Lackierung ist an vielen Stellen abgerieben, was aber ok ist, da sie nicht schwarz sondern eher so gunmetal ist. Der Bügel ist einmal gelötet, weiss nicht ob das ne Reparatur oder Original ist.
Die erhabene Schrift und das Pelikan-Logo sind nicht lackiert, sondern blankes Metall, also vermutlich abgeschliffen.
Wirkt alles sehr gediegen, aber nicht Panzerig, ich glaube die Rolle ist mit minimalem Aufwand für den aktiven Dienst flottzukriegen und wird ne bella Figur machen.
In der Grösse ist die Pelikan mit ner 300er vergleichbar, aber durch den eleganten Rotortopf, dem schmalen Bügel und den geringen Spulenhub wirkt sie deutlich kompakter, wenn man sie in der Hand hält-kommt auf dem Foto schlecht rüber





So, jetzt heißt es recherchieren, und dann werde ich mich der schönen Italienerin mal in einer stillen Stunde widmen, ich werde natürlich berichten,
arrivideri,
Il tuo
Minimassino


----------



## eiszeit (14. Januar 2021)

Na Prima Mini, ein Mann ein Wort, eine Liebe eine Rolle.
Glückwunsch zu den schönen Rollen.
Der Bügel gehört so, ist Zangi like.


----------



## Minimax (14. Januar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Na Prima Mini, ein Mann ein Wort, eine Liebe eine Rolle.
> Glückwunsch zu den schönen Rollen.
> Der Bügel gehört so, ist Zangi like.


Super, vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## Jason (14. Januar 2021)

Gratulation @Minimax . Da hast du eine sehr schöne Rolle erworben. Mach sie dir schön zurecht und pass dabei auf, dass dir nicht die Federn sonst wohin fliegen. Wofür willst du sie einsetzen? Döbel?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (14. Januar 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Gratulation @Minimax . Da hast du eine sehr schöne Rolle erworben. Mach sie dir schön zurecht und pass dabei auf, dass dir nicht die Federn sonst wohin fliegen. Wofür willst du sie einsetzen? Döbel?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, mal sehen. Sie würde historisch an eine meiner Splitcanes passen, vielleicht sogar auch an die kleine Wanless Spinnrute (wobei sich da gerade ein anderer Plan herauskristallisiert).
Für die neulich ausprobierte Richard Walker Glas Avon ist sie zu alt, die ist mit ner zeitlosen Mitchell gut versorgt.
Ich glaube, sie kommt zunächst an die Chub Specialist von Mick Holgate. Die wurde zwar erst vor 2 Jahren gebaut, aber sie fischt sich sehr altmodisch und da gehört einfach ein Oldtimer dran: eine Charakterrolle für ne Charakterrute.

Edit: Und, ja, vielleicht wird sie auch auf Döbel eingesetzt, wenn ich mal dann und wann auf die Burschen angele


----------



## dawurzelsepp (15. Januar 2021)

Gratuliere lieber @Minimax zur ersehnten Pelikan, ich hoffe du hast viel Freude und schöne Stunden damit am Wasser.


----------



## Dübel (15. Januar 2021)

Oh, lieber @Minimax, da hast du ja wirklich eine wunderschöne Rolle! Die war sicher nicht ganz billig ...
Sie verdient auf jeden Fall eine feine gespließte Rute als Begleitung. Ich freu mich schon auf entsprechende Bilder!


----------



## Minimax (15. Januar 2021)

Danke für Euren Zuspruch, Jungs.
Ich hab mich natürlich planlos -aber immerhin etwas sorgfältig- in die Rolle gestürzt.
Ich muss sagen, trotz des vergleichsweise einfachen Mechanismus und der Wohltuenden Teilearmut hat sie zwei drei knifflige Überraschungen in Petto. Aber, drei wichtige Ziele sind erreicht:
1. Die Rolle hat es überlebt und ich habe sie wieder zusammengekriegt (keine Selbstverständlichkeit, zwischendurch wars haarig)
2. Der Schmonz und das olle Fett sind raus, und schönes, feines reelx Soft ist drin. Plus Neue Carbonbremsscheibe.
3. (Optional) Sie läuft sogar merklich leichter, und der Bügel ist flotter- wer hätte das gedacht  

Jetzt werd ich ihr ein reichliches Backing aus alter 30er oderso verpassen (nicht zu dicke Schnur wg. Einschneiden) und da drauf schöne 18er, und dann kanns eigentlich losgehen. Schönheitskorrekturen können später kommen, ich glaube die Rolle möchte ans Wasser.


----------



## Jason (15. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ich glaube die Rolle möchte ans Wasser.


Ich auch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (20. März 2021)

Die Mitchell 316 kam erstmals 1963 auf den deutschen Markt. Das Gehäuse ist gleich der Mitchell 306 (siehe Beitrag 1),
sie hat aber kein Planetengetriebe sondern einen gerade verzahnten Kronenradantrieb. Eingeführt würde sie um eine Rolle
zu haben mit sehr großer Schnurfassung, dahingehend wählte man auch die außenliegende oder übergreifende Spule.





Bild 1: Links das Modell 1 von ca. 1963 und rechts das Nachfolgermodell von 1967. Unter anderem wurden wie man sieht
Änderungen am Kurbelarm und auch an der Bügelhalterung vorgenommen. Ebenso gab es ein PUM Modell der Rolle.




Bild 2: Ansicht Kurbelgegenseite.

Die Rolle hat eine Schnurfassung von ca. 600m/0,30mm, wiegt 500g und kostete 1963, 75,00DM ohne Ersatzspule.
Ihr Einsatzgebiet war insbesondere die Küsten- und Lachsfischerei sowie die schwere Grundangelei im Süßwasser.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (21. März 2021)

Schönes historisches Material aus meiner Vor-Angelzeit - bei mir begannen die Prospekte erst im Jahr 1972. Deshalb besten Dank für's Zeigen.

P.S.
Der Kurbelarm aus Blech ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig .... gut das es sich so entwickelt hat, wie im Nachfolgermodell gezeigt !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## AbuMitchell (19. April 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ab 1977 brachte die Firma Mitchell die 900er Serie mit zukunftsorientierter überlappender Spule heraus.
> Es gab die 900, 906 und die 908.
> Hier die *Mitchell 900* wo die Rücklaufsperre oben am Gehäuse angebracht ist und die -wie bei der 800er Serie-
> auf einen zweiten Zahnkranz am Antriebsrad greift. Sie ist doppelt gelagert, hat eine Schnurfassungsvermögen
> ...



Was war der Preis von Mitchell 900?
Damals.

Ich hoffe mein deutsch ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Jason (19. April 2021)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> Was war der Preis von Mitchell 900?
> Damals.
> 
> Ich hoffe mein deutsch ist nicht schlecht.


Ich habe deine Frage verstanden, aber kann dir keine Antwort geben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (19. April 2021)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> Was war der Preis von Mitchell 900?
> Damals.
> 
> Ich hoffe mein deutsch ist nicht schlecht.


98,00 DM  (1978)


----------



## AbuMitchell (20. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich habe deine Frage verstanden, aber kann dir keine Antwort geben.
> 
> Gruß Jason





eiszeit schrieb:


> 98,00 DM  (1978)



Thanks for the fast reply, guys!
I hope it is ok to write in English! Fell free to reply to me in German, or English - whatever is more convenient for you.
First of all, I would like to say that this place is a real treasure. When I first find out about this forum, I could not believe it - so much valuable information, so many great members with extensive knowledge. Live encyclopaedia, of angling. 

I myself, am an avid angler and I especially love retro equipment.

Considering Mitchell reels... I am surprised with the price of 900 model. I mean, 98.00 DM is among the most expensive reels of that time? (as I know, most ryobi's were less expensive, Ambidex series also, etc.) Was the Mitchell 900 really a top class reel?


I have one more question. What was the price of Garcia MItchell 300A model in that time? I am talking about 1977, 1978, 1979, 1980...that period of time.


----------



## eiszeit (20. April 2021)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> Considering Mitchell reels... I am surprised with the price of 900 model. I mean, 98.00 DM is among the most expensive reels of that time? (as I know, most ryobi's were less expensive, Ambidex series also, etc.) Was the Mitchell 900 really a top class reel?
> 
> 
> I have one more question. What was the price of Garcia MItchell 300A model in that time? I am talking about 1977, 1978, 1979, 1980...that period of time.



Der Preis der Mitchell 900 stieg dann von anfangs (1978) 98,00DM auf 117,00DM (1980). Ja die vergleichbaren Rollen aus Fernost wie 
die Ambidex 2430 81,00DM (1978) waren geringfügig günstiger, jedoch musste man für die Powerful DX 2 auch schon 95,00DM (1978)
auf den Tisch legen.
Welche Rolle nun besser ist, die Ambidex oder die Mitchell das ist Anschauungssache. Ich persönlich tendiere da zur Shakespeare Ambidex.

In Deutschland wurde soviel ich weiß die Mitchell 300A erst Ende 1978 / Anfang 1979 angeboten.
Sie kostete damals 106,00DM (1980) und wurde u. a. von der Firma FAK angeboten. Die Firma Balzer die in den früheren
Jahren den Vertrieb der Mitchellrollen hatte stieg damit ab 1979 aus.


----------



## AbuMitchell (20. April 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Der Preis der Mitchell 900 stieg dann von anfangs (1978) 98,00DM auf 117,00DM (1980). Ja die vergleichbaren Rollen aus Fernost wie
> die Ambidex 2430 81,00DM (1978) waren geringfügig günstiger, jedoch musste man für die Powerful DX 2 auch schon 95,00DM (1978)
> auf den Tisch legen.
> Welche Rolle nun besser ist, die Ambidex oder die Mitchell das ist Anschauungssache. Ich persönlich tendiere da zur Shakespeare Ambidex.
> ...


Not to be confused with my username, I like old ABU's, Shakespeare's, Mitchell's, DAM's...almost equally. 
Consequently, I am a big fan of angling with vintage tackle (top class tackle of its time). For most of the fishing techniques, it is not inferior (sometimes it is even superior) to the majority of modern tackle...and the feeling with old tackle is something rather special. 
I just purchased an Ambidex 2400 recently. It has some scratches and few spots of missing paint, but overall in nice condition, especially mecahnically. I paid it around 35 euros. What a great little reel. I want to pair it with little Sportex telescopic rod (Made in Germany). 
I don't know what are the prices in Germany? And if Ambidex reels appear on the second-hand market often?


----------



## eiszeit (21. April 2021)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> Not to be confused with my username, I like old ABU's, Shakespeare's, Mitchell's, DAM's...almost equally.
> Consequently, I am a big fan of angling with vintage tackle (top class tackle of its time). For most of the fishing techniques, it is not inferior (sometimes it is even superior) to the majority of modern tackle...and the feeling with old tackle is something rather special.
> I just purchased an Ambidex 2400 recently. It has some scratches and few spots of missing paint, but overall in nice condition, especially mecahnically. I paid it around 35 euros. What a great little reel. I want to pair it with little Sportex telescopic rod (Made in Germany).
> I don't know what are the prices in Germany? And if Ambidex reels appear on the second-hand market often?


Ich bin auch ein Allrounder und beurteile die alte Rollen nach der Technik. Ein bisschen tendiere ich jedoch
zur Firma DAM, wobei ich die anderen Firmen und ihre Rollen unvoreingenommen betrachte.

Glückwunsch zur Ambidex 2400, schöne kleine Rolle. Bei der Ambidex-Serie gibt es äußerst selten mechanische
Probleme. Die Preise bei uns in Deutschland sind etwas unter denen wie im Ausland.

Die alten Sportex Teleskop- und Steckruten kann man auch heute noch jederzeit fischen. Klar die sind
etwas schwerer und haben nicht den Komfort der heutigen Ruten.
Hier zwei Bilder von frühen Sportex Steckruten.




Bild 1: zwei kurze Bachruten (Vollglas) aus den 50ern




Bild 2: Etwas später (60er), zwei Fliegenruten (Hohlglass) von Sportex Tubular Glass und Grizzly, davon gingen auch viele in den Export


----------



## AbuMitchell (22. April 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein Allrounder und beurteile die alte Rollen nach der Technik. Ein bisschen tendiere ich jedoch
> zur Firma DAM, wobei ich die anderen Firmen und ihre Rollen unvoreingenommen betrachte.
> 
> Glückwunsch zur Ambidex 2400, schöne kleine Rolle. Bei der Ambidex-Serie gibt es äußerst selten mechanische
> ...



Beautiful rods, especially these ones for fly fishing! I must say, that regarding the glass rods, ABU's are my favourite ones, but Sportex also has its charm.
I am always confused with old Sportex rods (from the 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s), because most of them don't have "Made in Germany" (or W. Germany) on them. And I guess that back then, they were not produced at Far East.

Here are a few photo's of my Sportex telescopic rods.  Made in W. Germany!  
If I am correct, these ones should be dated at the begining of the 80s. Should be composite (glass + carbon). Have no idea what were their prices back then, and when exactly did they appeared in catalogues.... I searched the web, but I found almost no info.
Sportex Turbofan Spezial HM, TFS 2606 (2.6m; casting weight 20-60g)
Sportex Turbo Tel Spezial HM, TTS 2102 (2.1m; casting weight 5-25g )


















Back to the topic.  Considering the price of the reels. It all depends on the moment... Recently, i purchased Garcia Mitchell 300A in superb condition for less than 3 euros. Score of the month.  However, these situations are rare. So, for example, Ambidex reels (when they appear) have almost a constant price.
Match spool on the Mitchell is so useful.... Overall, an excellent reel. Now I have to clean it, lubricate it, and then straight to the water....


----------



## Minimax (22. April 2021)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> ... Overall, an excellent reel. Now I have to clean it, lubricate it, and then straight to the water....



Hello AbuMitchell ,
and welcome to the AB. It´s so nice to have another Mitchellfan on board, and especially someone who
takes the reel to the water. I myself are more of an user than a collector, and i fear that my 300 currently
in use is a bit of a Frankenreel. Nevertheless it performs very well and is a joy to use,
may your Bail Spring last long and always enough shims,
yours
Minimax


----------



## eiszeit (22. April 2021)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> Beautiful rods, especially these ones for fly fishing! I must say, that regarding the glass rods, ABU's are my favourite ones, but Sportex also has its charm.
> I am always confused with old Sportex rods (from the 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s), because most of them don't have "Made in Germany" (or W. Germany) on them. And I guess that back then, they were not produced at Far East.
> 
> Here are a few photo's of my Sportex telescopic rods.  Made in W. Germany!
> ...


Sehr schöne Ruten

Die Turbo-Tel Spezial HM, TTS 2102 wurde 1981 in Deutschland angeboten. Sie kostete damals 115,00DM und wog ca. 120g
Die Turbofan Spezial HM, TFS 2606 wurde ebenso erstmalig 1981 angeboten. Sie kostete damals 145,00DM und wog ca. 250g.

Die HM Ruten von Sportex sind reine Glasruten, jedoch hat das HM Material einen höheren E-Modul als herkömmliches Glas.
Dahingehend konnte -durch den geringeren Durchmesser- an Gewicht eingespart werden.

Die Carbofan Ruten von Sportex haben ein Gemisch von Kohlefaser und Fiberglas.






Eine passende Rolle für deine TTS wäre die Turbo Wing 185 die damals auch von Sportex angeboten wurde. Das war die Zeit wo das Angelgerät
so leicht wie möglich sein musste. Die Turbo Wing 185 (es gab auch die Turbo Wing 245) war 185g schwer, kostete 60,00DM, fasste
220m/0,15mm Schnur und wurde in Japan hergestellt.
Hier ein Bild der Rolle:


----------



## AbuMitchell (22. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hello AbuMitchell ,
> and welcome to the AB. It´s so nice to have another Mitchellfan on board, and especially someone who
> takes the reel to the water. I myself are more of an user than a collector, and i fear that my 300 currently
> in use is a bit of a Frankenreel. Nevertheless it performs very well and is a joy to use,
> ...



Thank you for the warm welcome!
Great photo. Carp defeated by Mitchell 300.  Outdated reel?! No way!
I am pragmatic.  Love old equipment, but every piece of the tackle must catch some fish. Otherwise, what is the point?! Even those in mint condition, must go to the water, at least once.  Of course, I take maximum care, and handle my vintage fishing tackle as gently as possible.
Therefore, collect and use!

I will attach photos of 300A, as soon as I clean it up!



eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Ruten
> 
> Die Turbo-Tel Spezial HM, TTS 2102 wurde 1981 in Deutschland angeboten. Sie kostete damals 115,00DM und wog ca. 120g
> Die Turbofan Spezial HM, TFS 2606 wurde ebenso erstmalig 1981 angeboten. Sie kostete damals 145,00DM und wog ca. 250g.
> ...



Thanks for the info! Actually, my idea is to pair TTS with Ambidex 2400!  I think they will get along well.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. April 2021)

Mensch eiszeit  - obwohl mich die Sammelleidenschaft schon lange verlassen hat (dem Herrn seis gedankt..!), ist das was Du uns hier zeigst, ganz großes Kino..!


----------



## Jason (22. April 2021)

AbuMitchell schrieb:


> Thanks for the info! Actually, my idea is to pair TTS with Ambidex 2400!  I think they will get along well.


Shakespeare Ambidex is very geil. I love Shakespeare.




Sorry, mein Englisch ist fucking schlecht. 

Gruß Jason


----------

